# Utility Signals!!??



## Bogart'sMom (Sep 16, 2005)

Interesting question, Bogart does the same thing when he is in a long distance down and I put him in a sit he doesn't just do the sit he does one step forward. I don't train for formal obedience just tought him the long distance sit and down. 
Elke, ZsaZsa and Bogart


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Tally is the opposite; instead of popping up, he lounges his back leg to the side instead of sitting squarely when going from down to sit w/ signals.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

try tipping a broad jump board on its side in front of her...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Ahh yes, one of the many uses for the pvc box I posted about a couple weeks ago... I posted a link to a picture. Did you ever go look at it?


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been back tying Gabby with a quick release knot.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

gabbys mom said:


> I have been back tying Gabby with a quick release knot.


That's interesting... do you mean like tethering her to something behind her, but then she can pull through it when you do the "come" signal?


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

FlyingQuizini said:


> That's interesting... do you mean like tethering her to something behind her, but then she can pull through it when you do the "come" signal?


 No, but that would be interesting. I do the "stationary" signals separately than come signal. She is a creeper, so I back tie her with a quick release knot (for safety concerns, just in case something freakish happens, I don't want her tied up). 

I also use a PVC pole in front of her that she does not cross- that is how I taught her DOR (I alternate and combine methods a lot; I have found a combo of methods works well with her). 

Also, my trainer teaches the moving stand using the "board" that she taught the dogs the 2 on 2 off contacts with (feet?). She put it down where she wanted them to stop, heeled over, said feet and gave stand hand signal, and kept walking. BAM. MOVING STAND. The other signals were a bit more work though.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

*I back tie her with a quick release knot *

That's the part I don't get. I'm not sure what you mean. It's probably super obvious... but I'm missing it! What does it mean to back tie her?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

BTW - Love using the 2/2 for the moving stand!


----------



## gabbys mom (Apr 23, 2008)

Hmm, so I either go to our training building or a tennis court- both of which have fencing that won't fall over on her. 

I take a leash/her collar. Some people don't think it's a big deal, but I come from a horsey background, so I only tie with a buckle collar that has a quick release snap. The quick release snap on the collar and the quick release knot on the leash are safety hang overs that I have from the horsey days.

Then, I position her in front of the fence. I take the leash (attached to her collar)- and tie it to the fence behind her (hence: back tie) - or other stationary object behind her- so that if she creeps, she gets a very mild collar correct/collar pressure. You don't want to tie the leash so tight that the dog feels pressure when doing the right thing. 

It was tricky to get it right- took me a couple of tries.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

OH, okay, so it is like a tether... she's tethered to a stationary object behind her. That's what I thought at first, but wanted to make sure "back tie" wasn't something speficifically different. Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Ok so, how on Earth do I wean her off of the broad jump Mary?

I thought I took a look at the PVC box, but I have no i dea if I did! I'll have another look at it...hmm...lol.

Thanks guys!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

here is Stephanies link to the pvc box....

http://poochabilitydogtraining.com/Merchandise.html#PVCbox

To wean off the board you would substitute pvc or smaller boards...then shorter and shorter pieces of pvc/board.....


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

The other thing is, I don't start thinking of weaning off the box for a loooooong time. Quiz had been doing signals in that box for about 3 years before I seriously started to down play the use of the box. Since I was busy focusing on heelwork and attention, any signal work was just "distant future" fun, so it didn't matter that we kept using the box. By using it for so long, not creeping forward became his habit - since he never could in the box. One day on a whim, I tried signals at a distance w/o the box and he was solid! The only "creeping" is from him doing a tuck sit from the down to sit vs. popping up, but that's only about 6". He'll sometimes creep forward (like a step or so) if I'm messing around and doing too many signals in a row while he's waiting for me to throw a toy, but if I keep it with the actual utility pattern he, knock on wood, isn't creepy - other than to create the space needed for the tuck sit.


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

You have a long time untill utility so keep practicing with the board or box for quiet a while. By doing it for a while you help her develpe the muscle memory so she will always do it that way. The other thing is watch her as you practice other skills to see if she is sitting up the same way so you can keep her from doing it it those situations as well. Good luck


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

bizzy said:


> You have a long time untill utility so keep practicing with the board or box for quiet a while. By doing it for a while you help her develpe the muscle memory so she will always do it that way. The other thing is watch her as you practice other skills to see if she is sitting up the same way so you can keep her from doing it it those situations as well. Good luck


Haha... your version was much more succinct than mine!


----------



## bizzy (Mar 30, 2007)

LOL I don't have the personal stories to tell yet . But after finishing up open training we will be working on UKC Utility stuff. I currently have a mix so show UKC.


----------

